# Seasonal Customer disputing second installment because the snowfall was so light....



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

anyone dealt with this before??? 1300 /2 plus salt....while it may not have snowed a lot there were still 13 events.....freezing rain, ice as well as small 1' storms. 0 tolerance property.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes I have had this happen a couple times before and my standard reply is that they weren't going to pay me more if I plowed 40 times (our average is 26 plows) so the seasonal price is the price regardless what the weather does its called SEASONAL!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A Seasonal price is so that both customer and provider both know exactly what the cost is going to be regardless of amount of services provided (unless there's a cap). The cost is the cost. As stated above, would the customer volunteer to pay more if it snowed four times your annual average? And that's the question I'd ask the customer.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That's why seasonal is great in theory but sucks in practice. You'll always have people like that. I tried 12 month landscape billing and had same issue


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why are you waiting untill March to collect the 2nd payment?

First payment,November , 2nd payment due by January30th or all services stop.

The 2 payment seasonal is to make it easer for the homeowner to budget for and to get paid before the work may be done.
This way you're never in the rears....if they stop paying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;2135094 said:


> That's why seasonal is great in theory but sucks in practice. You'll always have people like that. I tried 12 month landscape billing and had same issue


What have I been doing wrong? For years, probably more years than you've been alive.......

One customer complaining does not mean it doesn't work. Certain customers will complain aboot any type of billing: seasonal, per inch, per push, per hour. It is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2135097 said:


> Why are you waiting untill March to collect the 2nd payment?
> 
> First payment,November , 2nd payment due by January30th or all services stop.
> 
> ...


Exactly, why we discussing March 31st ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2135101 said:


> Exactly, why we discussing March 31st ?


Cause tomorrow is April Fools Days........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it in the rears or in arrears?

I must be doing it wrong too, cause I have instalment payments that aren't due till April 30 for snow....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2135104 said:


> Cause tomorrow is April Fools Days........


I won't dissemination on this foolish until tomorrow then?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2135098 said:


> What have I been doing wrong? For years, probably more years than you've been alive.......
> 
> One customer complaining does not mean it doesn't work. Certain customers will complain aboot any type of billing: seasonal, per inch, per push, per hour. It is the exception, not the rule.


Didn't say that. Just saying my experience in my area. Commercial it's not an issue, usually. You guys have alot more consistent snow work then we do and I'm sure that helps.

I want to try selling prepay driveways this year. I'm curious how that's going to go


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If your last payment is this late, do three smaller payments. Tell them your overhead costs like insurance don't go down if it doesn't snow.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Seasonal Contracts = Insurance


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Randall Ave;2135176 said:


> If your last payment is this late, do three smaller payments. Tell them your overhead costs like insurance don't go down if it doesn't snow.


You got that right...........


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

aloe;2135041 said:


> anyone dealt with this before??? 1300 /2 plus salt....while it may not have snowed a lot there were still 13 events.....freezing rain, ice as well as small 1' storms. 0 tolerance property.


I see your in NY.  Yes I did deal with one this season, They should of fired you or dismissed you before ?ing the invoice. Payed you to date. One of my seasonal got rid of me and got somebody by trip for the rest of the season. Low snow amounts suk. Ask them to pay you to date and put it behind you.

Be careful tho, Chances of this low snow amount season is not likely to happen next season. How bad are they trying to pluck you. Is the amount there disputing something you can close one eye to so you can continue service next season. I don't want to go back where I was dismissed from. Maybe you do???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave;2135176 said:


> If your last payment is this late, do three smaller payments. Tell them your overhead costs like insurance don't go down if it doesn't snow.


In this instance where it hasn't snowed, why would the customer be more inclined to pay the 3rd payment that is later in the spring?

I use a contract, if they don't pay, I take them to court.
Usually filing the case is enough to get payment plus the filing cost of $60.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

They will not be inclined to pay, We all know that they would not give no more on a high accumulation season etc. To ? the invoice is unreasonable. This really means nothing either, If he's anywhere near me in NY we have not done $2000.00 worth of work on a 25k to $30k Seasonal job.

I lost better than 12k on one job I was dismissed on, But I took in 13K before they dismissed me with hardly no work performed. They would of dismissed me anyways but in hind sight I wish I handled it in a different way. If I wasn't bull headed  I should of made a deal by trip because of the low level of snow and went back on contract next season.

I put down approx. 12 ton of salt at $79.00 per ton and plowed it once. Total time spent plowing and spreading 3 1/2 hr. per event. Salt only events 45 min.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2135223 said:


> In this instance where it hasn't snowed, why would the customer be more inclined to pay the 3rd payment that is later in the spring?
> 
> I use a contract, if they don't pay, I take them to court.
> Usually filing the case is enough to get payment plus the filing cost of $60.


I was more to the point to get his money faster. Instead if two payments, and the last one at the end of the season.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2135098 said:


> Certain customers will complain aboot any type of billing: seasonal, per inch, per push, per hour. It is the exception, not the rule.


Mark 'ol Chap, just cause I stole one of your girls from Kalamazoo, don't mean you can start taking Canadian now.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doin_It;2143246 said:


> Mark 'ol Chap, just cause I stole one of your girls from Kalamazoo, don't mean you can start taking Canadian now.......


Not sure where you've been, but I've been talking Canuckian for several years.

Hope you got one of the good ones, there aren't that many from Kazoo.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2143273 said:


> Not sure where you've been, but I've been talking Canuckian for several years.
> 
> Hope you got one of the good ones, there aren't that many from Kazoo.


I've seen that in a few of your post's that you like how we say "about" eh........can't speak to to the fact if I got a good one, but we sure love the joy she brings to the home
these past 22 years!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doin_It;2143274 said:


> I've seen that in a few of your post's that you like how we say "about" eh........can't speak to to the fact if I got a good one, but we sure love the joy she brings to the home
> these past 22 years!


It started several years ago when I started harassing a good Canuckian friend about his shortened alphabet..............stopping at eh\A.

Ever since, I just naturally type grey when talking aboot colours, and tyres, and cheques, all sorts of good things, eh.............

I've even converted a few others. tymusic


----------

